# الدورة الكاملة لبرنامج بريمافيرا 6 ( م / أحمد الشافعي )



## أحـمـد الـشـافـعـي (19 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

سوف نقوم بمشيئة الله بإستكمال دورة البريمافيرا 6 , وسوف يتم رفع الدروس القديمة والجديدة بروابط سريعة 

يمكن متابعة دروس الدورة على قناتي على اليوتيوب مشاهدة مباشرة بدون تحميل 








 او متابعة الدروس على صفحة الفيس بوك









وسوف تجد في وصف الفيديو اسف الفيديو في اليوتويب رابط تحميل الدرس على الميديافير

وشكرا لكم للمتابعة والدعم

وسوف نقوم بطرح ومناقشة الدروس هنا في المنتدى او في التعليقات على اليوتوب


​


----------



## sameh79 (19 يناير 2011)

مجهود رائع وتشكر عليه يا مهندس أحمد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (19 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## hhmdan (19 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/احمد شاهين (19 يناير 2011)

اريد نصيحتك ....هل ممكن احترف البريفيرا عن طريق الكتب ودروس الفيديو ولا لازم اذهب الى مركز؟؟؟
وكيف ابدا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## gamil_13 (17 فبراير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## احمد_سلوم (17 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## deyaa55 (17 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
نحن بانتظار المزيد 
ووفقك الله


----------



## az1615 (15 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيل يا استاذنا الكريم وبارك الله فيك
واتمنى ان تستمر لنكمل الدورة باسرع وقت وياريت ترفق مثال عن المشروع ( بالاكسل ) لنطبق الدروس معك


----------



## فارس الزهراني (21 مارس 2011)

ننتظرك تكمل


----------



## سوزان شقير (22 مارس 2011)

thanks we looking for more please


----------



## Jamal (23 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zghanem (17 أبريل 2011)

Thank you


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 أبريل 2011)

_بارك الله فيك مهندس أحمد ..._

_الأشراف_


----------



## محمد الكبيسي (18 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## اسلام عمار (19 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bolbol (20 يونيو 2011)

أعتقد ان ده الرابط
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Learning-Primavera-P6/143276802403223


----------



## الجلاد 2010 (27 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
نحن بانتظار المزيد 
ووفقك الله*


----------



## أحمد على محمدو (1 يناير 2012)

الحمد لله على السلامة


----------



## tbuly (1 يناير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=244400#ixzz1iFfNjSUz

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## kaleedfor (3 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

